# mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm



## KielerSprotte85 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Bootsangler#h,

ich angel sonst von Langeland aus mit dem Kleinboot, aber da ein Freund sich ein Boot zugelegt hat, welches in Kappeln liegt, wollte ich mal fragen,ob jemand gute Stellen, Hotspots oder Tipps hat, wo man gut auf Dorsch angeln kann...Ich selbst war in dieser Gegend noch garnicht mit dem Boot unterwegs,aber vielleicht gibt es ja Anhaltspunkte wie Türme oder ähnliches an die man sich orientieren kann. Wie weit muss man aus der Schlei rausfahren um tiefes Wasser zu erreichen?? Falls jemand dort Erfahungen hat bin ich sehr dankbar!!!:vik:

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Hallo in die Runde....#h

wirklich niemand einen Tipp??

Möchte ja nur wissen, wie weit man aus der Schleimündung rausfahren muss, ob einfach grade raus oder lieber nördlich oder südlich und welche Tiefen man momentan wählen sollte.

Vielleicht ist ja hier noch ein erfahrener Bootsangler aus der Gegend...

Wenn ich nicht Freitag los wollte wäre es nicht so eilig...|supergri


----------



## buttlöffel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Moin!
Na, ein erfahrener Bootsangler bin ich nicht gerade, aber dafür reicht es vielleicht.
Direkt vor der Ausfahrt Schleimünde, läuft doch die Fahrrinne - da sollte es tief sein. Ein erfolgversprechender Platz ist jedoch die grüne Ansteuerungstonne - wenn du aus Schleimünde raus bist, kannst du sie sehen, so etwa 2 Strich nach Backbord. Musst aber ne Weile tuckern.
Will mal sehen, ob ich Morgen mal rauskomme. Freitag dürfte es wohl recht ruppig werden, bei auflandigem Wind Stärke 3-4. Da trau ich mich mit meiner 3,5m-Nussschale nicht raus - aber wenn du was grösseres hast, sollte es gehen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

hallo buttlöffel#h,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Das mit der grünen  Tonne ist doch schon ein Ansatz.#6

Das Boot ist ein 6,50m Schiffchen...:q

Aber unnötiges Risiko gehen auch wir nicht ein. Falls du rausfährst, sag doch mal bitte BEscheid wie es gelaufen ist!!

Kennst du eine gute Seite um sich den Wind für die Gegend anzusehen?


----------



## buttlöffel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Google sagt das hier:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holstein/Kappeln.htm
Vorhersage ist auf O 3 und 3-4 für den Abend zurückgenommen.
Für die Schlei geht das für mich, aber Ostsee ist zu unruhig - aber mit einer 6,5m Schute, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Pass auf beim rausfahren, bei der Ausfahrt Schleimünde gibt es meistens unangenehme Kreuzseen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

auf windfinder.com wird für Freitag für die Region Maasholm 7-10 knoten aus westlicher Richtung vorhergesagt. Danke für den Tipp bei der Schleiausfahrt.


----------



## buttlöffel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wer recht behält. Westliche Winde, sind ja gar kein Problem.


----------



## buttlöffel (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

War doch nicht los. Na, es kommen noch mehr Angeltage.

Mit dem Wind hatte ich recht - hat auf Ost gedreht.

Schieb mal einen Bericht rüber, wenn es losgeht - bin gespannt.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Guten morgen Buttlöffel...#h

also es geht auf jeden Fall los, aber wahrscheinlich erst Sonntag Nachmittag. Da soll nicht mehr solch eine Hitze sein.
Sonntag Nachmittag sollen 20km/h aus West sein. Denke das geht oder?

Aber ich werde in jedem Fall berichten.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Also wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht:

Ausfahrt Sonntag 04.07.
Uhrzeit: 18:30 - 21.30 Uhr
Wo: Höhe Sperrgebiet

Also gestern am Abend sind wir dann von Kappeln aus losgefahren mit 4 Mann. In der ersten Stunden war "Dank" des fehlenden Tiefenmessers erstmal suchen angesagt und ausprobieren....Aber dann hatten wir eine ganz gute Stelle gefunden wo wir immer eine 15 minütige Drift machen konnten. So kamen in 2 Stunden 35 Dorsche an Bord die Größen zwischen 50 und 60 cm hatten. Nicht ein untermaßiger was echt schön war. Auffällig war das 90 % auf Beifänger gingen. Bei den Pilkern konnte man alles an Farben und Größen experimentieren, keine Chance...


----------



## buttlöffel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Na, das war ja gewaltig - artet ja schon in Arbeit aus.

Ist aber auffällig - in allen Fangberichten wird von Dorschen um die 60cm berichtet. Da scheint eine neue Generation in ruhe heran zu wachsen, schön.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Ja teilweise war gut Betrieb auf dem Kahn...

Also die Dorsche hatten echt fasst alle Einheitsgröße...da hat man beim nächsten gedacht;"den hatte ich doch eben schon"...Und keine untermaßigen was das angeln sehr angenehm machte. Aber wir mussten auch eine 1 Stunde suchen bis wir Fisch gefunden hatten und haben uns dann immer wieder über die Stelle treiben lassen.
BEste Fangzeit war gegen Sonnenuntergang und wie gesagt 90% auf roten Beifänger.

Freitag wird Langeland in Angriff genommen....mal schauen was dort so los ist...|supergri


----------



## buttlöffel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Ich muss auch endlich mal raus.

Langeland, hab ich leicht südlich von Hou - Richtung der Windmühlen, immer recht gut Dorsch gefangen und unter Land gute Platte. Ist aber fast überall nicht schlecht.:q

Wünsche viel Spaß und gute Fänge.


----------



## Gallerts (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> Ich muss auch endlich mal raus.
> 
> Langeland, hab ich leicht südlich von Hou - Richtung der Windmühlen, immer recht gut Dorsch gefangen und unter Land gute Platte. Ist aber fast überall nicht schlecht.:q
> 
> Wünsche viel Spaß und gute Fänge.


 

Welche Würmer hätttest du denn gerne?, Peter


----------



## buttlöffel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Moin!
Wattwürmer sind wohl am leichtesten zu bekommen. Mottwürmer sind für die platten recht gut. Ähh, Mottwürmer = Seeringelwürmer. :q


----------



## Gallerts (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wattwürmer sind wohl am leichtesten zu bekommen. Mottwürmer sind für die platten recht gut. Ähh, Mottwürmer = Seeringelwürmer. :q


 
Na dann werd ich mal sehen, was mir die Hamburger Wurmhändler geben können............


----------



## buttlöffel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*



Gallerts schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mal sehen, was mir die Hamburger Wurmhändler geben können............




Extra nach Hamburg rein, muss nicht sein. In Kappeln am Hafen, gibt es auch einen Händler, der Wattwürmer tauscht - gegen ein paar Teuros.


----------



## buttlöffel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Na, dann können wir ja auch mal gemeinsam zuschlagen.:vik:


In die Geltinger Bucht, auf Dorsch oder Hering.#6


----------



## Gallerts (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> Na, dann können wir ja auch mal gemeinsam zuschlagen.:vik:
> 
> 
> In die Geltinger Bucht, auf Dorsch oder Hering.#6


 
Such eine gute Stelle aus - mein Gefrierschrank ist fast leer


----------



## buttlöffel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

:qDas ich ganz ohne Fisch nach Hause komme, passiert eigentlich nicht allzu oft. Irgendwas, geht meistens.:vik:


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Hallo....|wavey:


welche Dorschgrößen sind denn eigentlich dort möglich und auf welchen Köder fangt Ihr die?

Als ich vor 2 Wochen draußen war, war das Maximum bei 60cm erreicht auf Pilker mit Standartbeifänger.

Danke für Infos


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

So, morgen soll es mal wieder losgehen!!

Hat jemand Insidertips wie Wetter und Strömung morgen sein soll? Lohnt es sich?

Wo muss man momentan hin? Nördlich oder südlich von der Schleimündung?

Danke


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfe. Werden wohl nicht vor 19 Uhr losfahren.
Klar, werd winken. Wir sind auf der 6m grauen Dieselschnecke unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Hast du vielleicht GPS Daten von vielversprechenden Stellen?

Danke im Voraus und dir auch dickes Petri und lass paar drin!!:m


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

So, kurzer Statusbericht von gestern:

Ausfahrt: 19.15 Uhr von Kappeln

Am Angelplatz: 20.45 Uhr

Wo: zwischen den gelben Tonnen

Fänge: nur vereinzelt Kleindorsch, 5 mit Maß die ich aber auch wieder schonend der Natur zurück gegeben habe, da mich 40 cm nicht reizen.

Montage: Pilker rot/gelb und schwarz/rot + 1 Beifänger japanrot

Tiefe: um die 17m

Gegen 22.30 Uhr wegen Dunkelheit und mangelnder Ausbeute abgebrochen.

@ Angelpaar: Ward ihr noch draußen? Soweit ich gucken konnte war KEIN Boot draußen!!! Hat sich wohl rumgesprochen das kein Dorsch da war!?:q


----------



## Rainer 32 (12. August 2010)

*AW: mit dem Kleinboot von Maasholm*

... kann man aber durchaus sagen das sich der dorschbestand hier in diesem revier sehr gefestigt hat ... auch meerforelle, plattfisch (auch in der schlei) und hornhecht ist bisher recht gut ...


Moin, 
was die Meerforellen angeht kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Ich schleppe in dieser Gegend seit fast 15 Jahren, aber so schlecht wie die letzten 2-3 Jahre war es nie.


----------

